# Lima Company



## tomahawk6 (25 May 2006)

If you have A&E its a 2 hour show thats on now its about a Reserve Marine rifle company in Iraq.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 May 2006)

Watching it as I type.


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (26 May 2006)

my gf taped it for me because i had to work but i did end up catching the last 15 minutes of it


----------



## Enzo (27 May 2006)

Watched it last night. In my limited opinion, I thought that it was well done. The commentary from the marines who worked with their Iraqi allies and their appreciation for their contribution was interesting.

The fact that this wasn't a professional crew, but the home videos taken by the marines themselves; that provided the reality that is missing from so much of the other material that is released to the public.

This should prove to be an interesting thread.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 May 2006)

The program showed what combat was like for one Marine reserve company in Anbar province. Very powerful. It also contained some lesson's learned for units preparing to deploy to the sandbox.


----------



## Caleix (28 May 2006)

i have a question about American reserves. would an infantry company in reserves in the U.S, work under the same conditions as one in Canada, like days they work and how much training they receive


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 May 2006)

Reserve/National Guard units when they deploy work the same schedule as regular army units. When they are at their home station they are weekend warriors - one weekend a month and 2 weeks in the summer. However, leaders will usually work some unpaid days each month. They are expected to keep up their military education to remain eligible for promotion - if they want to get promoted. Unlike the active army it isnt uncommon for soldiers to remain as E4's for their entire career, as some soldiers dont want to be Sgt's. Other's will get the basic NCO course - PLDC now named the Warrior Leader Course but dont want to advance to the more senior NCO ranks.

http://www4.army.mil/ocpa/read.php?story_id_key=8045


----------



## purple peguin (28 May 2006)

This show was on twice, both times I thought it was good.Also last night they had a documentary on CNN about combat flight medics and their hospitals in Iraq. I thought that was well put together.


----------



## Hot Lips (28 May 2006)

I watched it last night as well...I found it to be informative and well done on the part of Lima Company  

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 May 2006)

I caught the show last night too.  It was an eye-opener.  That IED that hit the LVTP-7 and flipped it in the air...jesus.  The op on Hit was it not?  I can' t remember exactly now...

It was only towards the end of the show that I realized this was a Marine Reserve Coy.

Well done, as I said, an eye-opener.


----------



## Enzo (29 May 2006)

In regards to the IED that took out that squad, I appreciated how the Captain explained his reasoning for the decision that led to the use of the road. The Iraqi's who were accompanying the Marines had to bring their light trucks and they couldn't function in the sand, so after calling a trusted colleague in another unit who stated that the road had been cleared, the decision was made to proceed along the road. I understand why the Iraqi's had to use the road, but why couldn't the Marines flank them offroad?


----------



## ghazise (29 May 2006)

Quote " Unlike the active army it isnt uncommon for soldiers to remain as E4's for their entire career, as some soldiers dont want to be Sgt's."

The Marine Forces Reserve like the Fleet Marine Forces have service limitations Corporal (E-4) eight years and Sergeants (E-5) twelve years,


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 May 2006)

Enzo said:
			
		

> In regards to the IED that took out that squad, I appreciated how the Captain explained his reasoning for the decision that led to the use of the road. The Iraqi's who were accompanying the Marines had to bring their light trucks and they couldn't function in the sand, so after calling a trusted colleague in another unit who stated that the road had been cleared, the decision was made to proceed along the road. I understand why the Iraqi's had to use the road, but why couldn't the Marines flank them offroad?



Yes, he spoke with a tanker who had said the route had been proven that day.  But what in combat is guarunteed?  He had a decision to make and made it on the info he had been given.  He also said people were breathing down his neck to "push on" as well...


----------



## Thorvald (29 May 2006)

Enzo said:
			
		

> I understand why the Iraqi's had to use the road, but why couldn't the Marines flank them offroad?



That was my question as well, but after the the reports from tanks and recce, it looks like it was assumed to be a safe (it sounded like that Marine Recce unit in the LAV had the road under constant observation hence no IED's had been placed).  Of course that IED could have been there for weeks and if it was remotely detonated, the bad guy controlling it might have thought it wouldn't take out an M1 when they came through that morning or was saving it for an IFV...*shudder*.  

Heck the bad guys could have just not been at the triggering device (if there was one) when the tanks came though (off drinking chai...) and was around when the Amtraks came.  Too many variables.

Otherwise good show, was hoping to see more of the "raw" video that the marines themselves shot, even thought it was moving around like mad and heavily pixelated.

It appeared like most of the casualties were taken when breaching doors (until that Amtrak got hit), where's a thermobaric SMAW when you need it.  The clips of the various "methods" of breaching was getting hilarious... too many movies I think.


----------

